# Alle Anfangsbuchstaben In Überschriften Groß



## Segojan (3. Juni 2008)

An die Moderatoren: Mir ist aufgefallen, dass neuerdings bei allen Themenüberschriften sämtliche Anfangsbuchstaben groß geschrieben sind. Kann es sein, dass das die Foren-Software seit der letzten Wartung automatisch macht? Lässt sich dieses Feature abschalten? Es passt nicht zu den überwiegend deutschen Texten.

Danke...


----------



## SolitaryAngel666 (3. Juni 2008)

hä? sonst keine probleme?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluewhiteangel (3. Juni 2008)

Ich denke du meinst sämtliche Anfangsbuchstaben groß.


----------



## Seryma (3. Juni 2008)

Passt nicht ins WoW Forum?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juni 2008)

Stimmt nicht ist bei meinem Fred nicht so.

Naja, das Wort ist aber auch in Klammer geschreiben....

Andererseits wundert es mcih dass du so wenig Probleme hast XD

MfG, Schadoweye


----------



## Lenny0021 (3. Juni 2008)

Aber, um ihm Recht zu geben, es stimmt! ^^
Ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass alle (ich verbesser dich mal) Anfangsbuchstaben groß geschrieben sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S. Dass immer alle Rumnörgeln müssen ^^


----------



## The Future (3. Juni 2008)

Ahh wen leute langeweile haben.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Juni 2008)

Ist überings im falschen Forum. Da ich gerade auch Langeweile habe, werd ich das mal reporten, damit das weggeschubst wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (3. Juni 2008)

Hierbei handelt es sich um eine Funktion die SHOUT-Topics, also Topics die nur aus Großbuchstaben bestehen normalisieren soll. Funktioniert aber anscheinend noch nicht 100%ig.


----------



## Segojan (3. Juni 2008)

Stimmt... habe dem Satz ganz oben einen Sinn verpasst.


----------

